# Killington 11/23/06



## andyzee (Nov 20, 2006)

So, anyone up for getting in some turns?  I plan on being up both Thursday and Friday.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 21, 2006)

Geez, a little more notice, please


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh man, I can't believe I made such a typo, I meant 11/23  . Admins, can you fix that?

(Thanks)


----------



## zook (Nov 22, 2006)

Zee is getting impatient 

I'm most likely there on Thursday and I'll try to catch up with ya


----------



## roark (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll probably be at Snow on Tday, just a short session before zipping back to cook the bird. Maybe K on Sunday...


----------



## Marc (Nov 22, 2006)

zook said:


> Zee is getting impatient
> 
> I'm most likely there on Thursday and I'll try to catch up with ya



Start calling him Zed, he'll think it's a come on.  I had to find that out the hard way.


----------



## roark (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll be @ K after reading about Greg's sleuthing about what will actually be open at Snow. Going to have to cut out early to come back home and cook.


----------



## roark (Nov 22, 2006)

Whoops, nevermind.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 22, 2006)

Got my number Andy?  I'll also have my radio tuned to the AZ channel.  Should be at K on Friday by 10 or 11.  I'm going to be a Happy Bear this weekend, too.  See you at JAX!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Got my number Andy? I'll also have my radio tuned to the AZ channel. Should be at K on Friday by 10 or 11. I'm going to be a Happy Bear this weekend, too. See you at JAX!


 
Send you a PM with some more info. If you go to JAX you may be a bit lonely..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 22, 2006)

I thought that was the meetup spot for KZone, Apres.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I thought that was the meetup spot for KZone, Apres.


 
Just a spost they tried a few times. We were nomads last season


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 22, 2006)

Well what's the apres spot for Friday?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 22, 2006)

It looks like it will be Killington on Sunday...


----------



## roark (Nov 22, 2006)

Cool Charlie, hopefully I'll see you there!


----------

